# Phoenix Suns Traded No. 7



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> The Phoenix Suns have traded away the No. 7 pick in Thursday's draft to the Chicago Bulls, ESPN.com Insider has learned. In the process, the Suns may be out of the running for Tracy McGrady.
> 
> The trade, which won't be announced until Thursday, will give the Suns one of the Bulls' second-round picks (No. 31), a future first-rounder and an undisclosed sum of cash in return for the pick.
> 
> ...


[Link]


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*What in the ....*

STUPID


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: What in the ....*



> Originally posted by <b>Pistonfannotslappy</b>!
> STUPID





> Why would the Suns give up a high lottery pick for only a future first-rounder? The Suns didn't feel that any player left at No. 7 would help their team immediately. They also wanted the extra cap space. By getting the No. 7 pick off their books, the Suns are suddenly looking at $16.3 million in cap space this summer to make a run at free agents.
> 
> The Bulls also included minimum protections on their future first. The pick is protected in the top three in 2005 and as the top pick in 2006.


Who will be the Suns target? Any ideas?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If we get Marvin Williams or Chris Paul next year despite being in the playoffs I will jump out of the house and do cartwheels on the street.

Colangelo was honest and when he said that no PG at #7 could beat out Leandro anyway.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

They're saying it might not have happened.. if it did, I'm not happy with it.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Well... I think it's a good move by JC because having that you get 2-3 mill's more from 7th pick, plus the 31th pick which can be a lucky one (Duhon? Udrih ?) and Bulls first rounder may be a top 10 in 04'-05'-06' so you earned something back...

About T-Mac it's not close but who knows maybe Suns are up to move JJ and Marion to Orlando for T-Mac and try to sign Bruce Bowen or/and Steve Nash from free agency.

Time will tell if this deal has worth.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Two things:

One, looks like the Suns is out of the TMac chase and the Rockets' offer is to be finalized at anytime, provided there are no restrictions.

Two, the Bulls are quite likely to get Pierce with their #3 pick and possibly Tyson Chandler and parts. I don't think they need 2 lotto picks.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Two things:
> 
> One, looks like the Suns is out of the TMac chase and the Rockets' offer is to be finalized at anytime, provided there are no restrictions.


wrong

Suns are still in it according to all sources in Phoenix. Orlando wouldn't make a deal before the draft.
READ: Orlando wasn't interessted in the #7 pick in the 2004 draft anyway.

Orlando has put ALL TMac trade on hold and will start listening after the draft again.


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

I agree with BigAmare. The T-Mac deal is not dead. Truth is, this could open themselves up to be in a better position to land him. Orlando said that they weren't going to deal him until after the draft. That means that they can't deal until July 15th, since there is a moratorium on deals after the draft.

That gives the Suns plenty of time to try and have deals in place to land other key FA that could make McGrady more amenable to being dealt to the Suns. The #7 pick this year could easily be replaced by the top-3 protected Bulls pick the Suns required.. in fact, Orlando may prefer that so that they can spread their rebuilding out over a few years instead of stockpiling contracts all in one season (if they get several lottery picks this year, they'll have to re-sign them all at the same time.. something that bit the Clippers in the *** just a year ago).


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> wrong
> ...


All I can say is I would be quite surprised if the Suns have anything left that will entice the Magic, unless they want to give up Shawn Marion, Joe Johnson, AND another good piece like a future first-round pick.

EDIT: Just read the post from edgaraven and agreed that that's a possibility. But I still think a TMac trade would require Shawn + JJ as core components.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

So we could have had Deng or Iguodala, but essentially gave it up for nothing? Vroman isn't going to make the team - he's a mini Voskuhl. It's nice to have one of those guys, but you DON'T give away a talent like Iguodala or Deng for nothing. I don't know what's going to happen in the future, but this could really, *really* come around to bite us in the *** if Chicago does well next year and we don't get a high quality player from their pick.

I realize it's a bad time to make a judgment on a trade like this, but come on.. you have Joe Johnson and Shawn Marion playing *44 minutes a night*, two swingmen with huge potential available, and you pretty much give it away.

Frustrating.

If the Suns can't make something happen this season after giving away a few first rounders for nothing over the last few months, there are going to be some seriously pissed off fans - me included.. picked a nice time to raise ticket prices, guys.


----------



## liteface (Jun 25, 2004)

Yea- Suns blew that one. Gotta hold on to the pick until you know who is there for the taking....Andre Iggy is gonna be good...and Deng might be an allstar in 2 years....


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> So we could have had Deng or Iguodala, but essentially gave it up for nothing? Vroman isn't going to make the team - he's a mini Voskuhl. It's nice to have one of those guys, but you DON'T give away a talent like Iguodala or Deng for nothing. I don't know what's going to happen in the future, but this could really, *really* come around to bite us in the *** if Chicago does well next year and we don't get a high quality player from their pick.
> 
> I realize it's a bad time to make a judgment on a trade like this, but come on.. you have Joe Johnson and Shawn Marion playing *44 minutes a night*, two swingmen with huge potential available, and you pretty much give it away.
> ...


Chill out, the Suns are fine, they hardly gave up their pick for nothing. This was a desperation move by the Bulls. John Paxson was losing the respect of Bulls fans and he had to do something dramatic right now to get fans excited. If it works for Chicago, yeah, this trade will bite you in the arse but chance are the Bulls will be the ones who get bitten. They still suck, and you'll probably get a better pick in a stronger draft than the one you gave up. When a team makes a desperate offer like the one the Bulls made, you have to take it.

And Johnson and Marion won't be playing 40+ minutes next year, regardless of the draft. Do you really think you won't be able to get a nice veteran backup swingman or two with all that cap space you have? Of course you can.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The Suns apparently had an almost identical deal for #7 with the Boston Celtics but took the Bulls.

Probably means Pierce is staying in Boston and the Suns preferred their chances in next years lottery with the Bulls pick since we shouldn't be in the lottery next year even if we just get some veteran leadership .

Greg Ostertag was mentioned as a potential center signing. Also Vlade Divac.

Divac is believed to seek a short term deal of 1 or 2 years for good cash though. They said he probably wants 5-7M$ a year.

They put Ostertag's price at ~3M$. Hopefully Cuban doesn't go crazy and offers Ostertag the full MLE just because he couldn't care less about wether that's overpaying or not.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

>>The Suns didn't expect Arizona's Andre Iguodala to be available at No. 7 and said they probably wouldn't have traded the pick to the Bulls had they known.<<

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...un28,1,5010637.column?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I am still shaking my head over this one....


----------

